# All Star Game NYC



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

WNBA Shoot Around - All Star Preview Begins Saturday at 3:30 PM EDT on ESPN2 - the All Star Game is 4:00 PM EDT on ABC.

Thought you guys might like to see a few behind the scenes photos...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

another...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

and another...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

And another....


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Very nice, thanks for the pics.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

good stuff GR... Sue had a decent all-star game too... the between the legs pass to LJ was nice... 

STuart


----------

